# Velociraptor Raid 0 results!



## kwikgta (Jan 21, 2013)

Just installed four 500gig raptors in raid 0 into my rig. I'm very impressed with the outcome.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn son haha


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 22, 2013)

*In Before the Ragers Arrive*

In all seriousness, I always wanted to do something similar. Very cool.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice speeds. Kinda odd your cpu usuage is so low, but still cool.

Keep a fan on those raptors they get hot.


----------



## Feänor (Jan 22, 2013)

I used four 36gb raptors in raid 0 a few years back for an os drive, and while they were quite hot/loud, i loved them.

You have a way better setup, with all the goods and almost none of the cons!


----------



## kwikgta (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. I'm just not into the whole SSD thing as far as size/cost and I wanted to be different. I do have a 140mm fan blowing across the drives. I may pick up 2 more velociraptors and run all 6 in raid just for shits and giggles. I will also say they are a lot quieter than the old raptors I had years ago.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder how fast the array would run on an Intel controller or a dedicated enterprise level card. If I remember correctly, a RAID 5 build I did with an Areca 1210 and 4x 500GB WD Blacks did around 340 max/180 min MB/s. Looks like your setup pretty much doubled those.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 22, 2013)

kwikgta said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I'm just not into the whole SSD thing as far as size/cost and I wanted to be different. I do have a 140mm fan blowing across the drives. I may pick up 2 more velociraptors and run all 6 in raid just for shits and giggles. I will also say they are a lot quieter than the old raptors I had years ago.



Why not use the money on the 2 more you want to buy for a SSD for the OS and use the 2 you have in raid for data storage. The access times on SSd's are much faster along with the iops.


----------



## Feänor (Jan 22, 2013)

Your setup is cool, and while i did enjoyed mine in the days, try to put it in front of ssd doesn't make much sense. Unless you factor in $/gb, the ssd will run circles around any hard drive, even if you raid many of them. I was not really into it until last year, the 70$ vertex 2 50gb i bought back then just blew me away.

If you try a sata 3 ssd, you will never come back to raid for os drive.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to do something like that but with 300GB VelociRaptors and in RAID10


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2013)

i'd have to agree with the SSD side of the fence here. yes you get less storage space, but at least you're not not limited by having all the drives operating as one.


sure you've got medium-speed and decent capacity... but try doing two file transfers at once and it'll choke like any mechanical drive setup. it cant multitask.


----------



## kwikgta (Jan 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I wonder how fast the array would run on an Intel controller or a dedicated enterprise level card. If I remember correctly, a RAID 5 build I did with an Areca 1210 and 4x 500GB WD Blacks did around 340 max/180 min MB/s. Looks like your setup pretty much doubled those.



I've been thinking the same thing, but truth is that I don't know anything about them as far as which one to get.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'd have to agree with the SSD side of the fence here. yes you get less storage space, but at least you're not not limited by having all the drives operating as one.
> 
> 
> sure you've got medium-speed and decent capacity... but try doing two file transfers at once and it'll choke like any mechanical drive setup. it cant multitask.



yeah atm 2 of these in raid 0 would be cheaper and faster overall. 

Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL480GB-DX ...

half the capacity sure, but more consistent speed across the board. 

the egg lists the 500gb vraptors at 150 a piece, so 600$ for 4.


----------



## kwikgta (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought them fron a vendor on ebay for $105 each.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice. A good amount of space and performance considering what you paid for them.




Jstn7477 said:


> I wonder how fast the array would run on an Intel controller or a dedicated enterprise level card. If I remember correctly, a RAID 5 build I did with an Areca 1210 and 4x 500GB WD Blacks did around 340 max/180 min MB/s. Looks like your setup pretty much doubled those.



On PCH, I'd guess another ~100MB/s.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 23, 2013)

1 drive fails, your done. All the money your spending would get you a beefy SSD with faster access time. Just sayin.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a little raid action I had 4 36GB raptors in raid 0 back in the day and currently rock a pair of 32GB SSD's in raid 0. As long as it works it works. Keep the stuff backed up in case a drive croaks and your good, RMA and reimage.

Instead of getting 2 more drives however I would be getting a stand alone raid card, because AMD's raid sucks speaking from experience.


----------



## qubit (Jan 23, 2013)

Someone posted on YouTube some time back a raid 0 setup with multiple SSDs, something like 10 of them I think. Damn that thing was fast! Booting Windows 7 was near instantaneous and the benchmarks were off the scale.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2013)

qubit said:


> Someone posted on YouTube some time back a raid 0 setup with multiple SSDs, something like 10 of them I think. Damn that thing was fast! Booting Windows 7 was near instantaneous and the benchmarks were off the scale.



windows 7 was booting instantly with my pair of SSD's in raid.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

kwikgta said:


> Just installed four 500gig raptors in raid 0 into my rig. I'm very impressed with the outcome.


Nice! But a single two year old SSD will beat that!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 1 drive fails, your done. All the money your spending would get you a beefy SSD with faster access time. Just sayin.



So by that logic 1 drive fail on a SSD, your done as well.. Correct? How much does a 2TB SSD cost?  



EarthDog said:


> Nice! But a single two year old SSD will beat that!



Not by size.. 

Now, I'm not saying he wouldn't be better off with a SSD, but how is he going to fit all of his games on a SSD if he's like say cadaveca.. Dave's got a lot of games and maybe this guy does as well. Let's tell him how he can get around limited space on a SSD. He could buy a 2TB drive and a 120 to 240gb SSD and use SteamMover to push games he's playing now to the SSD for those faster load times.  You guys offered good suggestions, but failed to see the reason in having a 4x 500gb RAID0 array, which would be speed and space not just speed.  His RAID0 Array is a nice setup, but once they die then I would grab a SSD and a beefy drive. 

*EDIT: Here is one of my SSD's speeds, but only 25% of your space.. lol
OCZ 240GB RevoDrive3 x2*


----------



## kwikgta (Jan 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 1 drive fails, your done. All the money your spending would get you a beefy SSD with faster access time. Just sayin.



If one drive fails, I am not done.  In addition to the raid 0 array that I have my operating system on, I also 6 tb's of external storeage, thus I have backups and backups for the backups.  I am going to add 2 more velociraptors to the array for a total of 6. The money is well spent as I have 3 teenagers with computers I built for them, so If and when I decide to go SSD, the kids will get 2 velociraptors each for their computers, installed in raid 0. Look I know that SSD's are the latest and greatest, but I'm just having fun by daring to be different. To each his own.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> So by that logic 1 drive fail on a SSD, your done as well.. Correct? How much does a 2TB SSD cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at those results... that thing needs some work as you are ramping up REALLY slow. Wow. I mean my four year old OCZ Summit was faster that that on the low end, something is wrong there for sure. 

Normal speeds: http://www.funkykit.com/component/c...3-x2-240gb-pcie-ssd.html?device=xhtml&start=5

As you can see your .5-8k are BRUTALLY slow...with the rest very slow.



I get the point of space... and he is right, to each their own. That said, I would have bought a couple of 60GB SSD's and used intel's caching as that would still be faster than a pair of raptors, perhaps 3 even for the specific loads you mention.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 23, 2013)

I like my 2x 120GB Corsair Force GTs in RAID-0. They serve me pretty well.
View attachment 46247


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL at those results... that thing needs some work as you are ramping up REALLY slow. Wow. I mean my four year old OCZ Summit was faster that that on the low end, something is wrong there for sure.
> 
> Normal speeds: http://www.funkykit.com/component/c...3-x2-240gb-pcie-ssd.html?device=xhtml&start=5
> 
> ...



Aww.. Yea, I had WCG running 100%.. I turned it off and here you go..   A little better. 






Still I think this guys got a solid setup and good speeds with a lot of space. 

*EDIT: and I had some Other stuff writing to the drive as well.... lol*


----------

